# 6 Minute Walk?



## EmpathicBlue (Apr 14, 2014)

Does anyone have experience in billing for the six minute walk? Our office providers were wanting to utilize this in helping to manage pulmonary hypertenstion. They state it is also a good tool to use in managing heart failure. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

Pauline Margetson, CPPM
Grand Blanc, Michigan


----------



## coding4fun (Apr 15, 2014)

The 6 minute walk is strictly an assessment tool which is used in determining the patient's condition.  It typically is included within your evaluation &/or subsequent visit.  We used a variety of assessment tools in determining lung capacity as well as endurance (TUG, 6 minute walk, etc).  Basically its inclusive of the exam or visit.


----------



## EmilyDingee (Apr 18, 2014)

Pulmonary Stress Test CPT 94620


----------



## EmpathicBlue (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. So it sounds like the test would be inclusive of the E/M level. Would we want to schedule a separate appointment just for the test, or would we use 25 modifier with E/M given there are to unique diagnosis and documentation? We would use the code as mentioned above.


----------

